# Riddlebarger on Antichrist



## Kaalvenist (Jun 5, 2006)

Does anyone have a copy of Riddlebarger's "Man of Sin"? If so, what view of the Antichrist does he take?


----------



## SRoper (Jun 5, 2006)

I am about halfway through it, so maybe it is premature for me to post about it. His position is that there are many antichrists throughout history with Nero being the ultimate type for a future Antichrist (Revelation being written in the mid-90s). This future Antichrist will mimic Christ's miracles and resurrection. He makes the case for multiple fulfillment for many prophesies concerning the Antichrist. He contrasts his position (which he calls reformed amillennialism) with dispensationalism, preterism, and historicism.

[Edited on 5-Jun-2006 by SRoper]


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> He contrasts his position (which he calls reformed amillennialism) with...historicism.


I see. So because I'm Amil Historicist (like Calvin, Turretin, et al.), I'm not a "*Reformed* Amillennarian"?

Sounds like an interesting book to get, if only to understand where he's coming from and interact with it.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kaalvenist_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SRoper_
> ...



Quite a few would say that Calvin, Turretin, et. al were Post Mil Historicists, so I do not see a reason for you to get uppidy about not being a Reformed Amillennarian


----------



## SRoper (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah I'm not sure why he chose that name. I think he might only use the term in his tables where he contrasts the positions. He makes it clear that about all the early reformers and the WCF were historicist.


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SRoper_
> Yeah I'm not sure why he chose that name. I think he might only use the term in his tables where he contrasts the positions. He makes it clear that about all the early reformers and the WCF were historicist.


Fair enough. As long as he acknowledges that Historicism has been the majority position of Protestantism (incl. Reformed Christians), I won't get too upset at his wild usurpation of titles.



> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> Quite a few would say that Calvin, Turretin, et. al were Post Mil Historicists, so I do not see a reason for you to get uppidy about not being a Reformed Amillennarian


Uppity? Who's uppity? :bigsmile:

Being Amil, I of course read my Amillennialism back into the great theologians... I admit that Calvin's millennial position has been debated a bit (and I'm not about to get into that one at the moment), but I think that if you'll examine Turretin's _Institutes,_ Locus 20, Question 3, he comes out against any kind of earthly millennium, contra Premils and Postmils alike.


----------

